# اللهجة السعودية: بلياك



## makala

ما معنى بلياك؟

حبك يا عسى تبقى نصيبي ...
وبادلك الغلا والله يدومه ...
ربيع العمر يالزين العجيبي ...
ترى روحي بلياك محرومه


----------



## Mahaodeh

إنا تعني "بدونك"، أصلها من بلا إياك


----------



## makala

شكرا


----------

